# can rats have green olives and the pitts?



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

mine get all grabby when i eat mys green olives they are whole with a pitt and ive never given them any before would it be worth trying?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Pits are a no. Pits and seeds of any kind are always a nope due to about all of them having trace amounts of toxins. As for the olive, I'm not sure :/ I think they're alright but honestly I'm not sure


----------

